# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  "Black this Out" moneybomb

## freejack

Hey folks.  I decided to take the advice of some members here and funnel my anger into something more productive.

I just registered the domain blackthisout.com in preparation for an anti-establishment, anti-media moneybomb.  Although ambitious, my hope is that this money bomb can equal or surpass the one from November '07.

We need to show the mainstream media that we no longer need them to dictate who we should vote for.  Judging by the numerous comments and various sites, I believe the environment is ripe for this to be a huge success.  There may be hundreds of thousands, if not millions out there who feel the same way we do.  If we can turn their frustrations into real donations, we can make a serious dent unlike anything seen before.  Imagine if we can get a million pledges of $20 each?

Obviously, the turn out must be huge for this to mean anything.  I have some ideas for how this should work but welcome any thoughts or suggestions.

----------


## PastaRocket848

i would set a date way off.... maybe november-ish.  give plenty of time for a build-up and advertisement.  we need a big bomb, for sure, and i think this is a theme that could sell.   i'd like to see the media report on that one .

----------


## TexasJake

The theme is great. It is all about timing.

----------


## qwerty

> Hey folks.  I decided to take the advice of some members here and funnel my anger into something more productive.
> 
> I just registered the domain blackthisout.com in preparation for an anti-establishment, anti-media moneybomb.  Although ambitious, my hope is that this money bomb can equal or surpass the one from November '07.
> 
> We need to show the mainstream media that we no longer need them to dictate who we should vote for.  Judging by the numerous comments and various sites, I believe the environment is ripe for this to be a huge success.  There may be hundreds of thousands, if not millions out there who feel the same way we do.  If we can turn their frustrations into real donations, we can make a serious dent unlike anything seen before.  Imagine if we can get a million pledges of $20 each?
> 
> Obviously, the turn out must be huge for this to mean anything.  I have some ideas for how this should work but welcome any thoughts or suggestions.


Love the idea!

We need time to promote it!

----------


## truthdivides

Excellent theme.

----------


## JTforRP

Love the theme. Kills several birds with one stone.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Im in.

----------


## anaconda

> i would set a date way off.... maybe november-ish.  give plenty of time for a build-up and advertisement.  we need a big bomb, for sure, and i think this is a theme that could sell.   i'd like to see the media report on that one .


But the blackout is NOW.

----------


## freejack

Thanks for the support guys.  Trying to think of a date.  November 5th is definitely out since there will probably be twenty other money bombs going on at the same time.

----------


## garyallen59

Love it.

----------


## Darin

Are you doing anything with the site other than and until the money bomb? I was thinking the other day there should be a site that really spotlights this media blackout... call out each news organization and anchor.

Edit: Or that might take away from your goal... are you waiting until a major event to even do the site for more impact?

- Darin

----------


## Romulus

Good one... let's promote this like crazy. The more you ignore us, the louder we speak.

----------


## hard@work

Now THIS is a money bomb idea I can really get into.

----------


## garyallen59

Hopefully this materializes soon. I'm ready to promote it. Let's start by picking a good date. 11.11.11 maybe? that's easy to remember.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> But the blackout is NOW.


Do you think they're going to stop?

----------


## dusman

I vote for Thanksgiving, to give thanks that day to Ron Paul.

----------


## dusman

> Hopefully this materializes soon. I'm ready to promote it. Let's start by picking a good date. 11.11.11 maybe?


Not a good idea with the potential Masonic connotation here.. Just saying. 11+11+11=33, something people would make an enormous deal about.

----------


## PastaRocket848

Why not use it as the theme/promotion for the 8/20 bomb?  It's happening regardless and the theme is relevant at the moment...

----------


## PastaRocket848

> not a good idea with the potential masonic connotation here.. Just saying. 11+11+11=33, something people would make an enormous deal about.



wtf?

----------


## trey4sports

the campaign has set a moneybomb date for the 20th, let's focus on making it EPIC

----------


## dusman

> wtf?


I know it's stupid, but seriously, I've had to clarify to several people that he isn't a Mason. I wouldn't want to give fuel to fire, when he isn't.

----------


## freejack

> Are you doing anything with the site other than and until the money bomb? I was thinking the other day there should be a site that really spotlights this media blackout... call out each news organization and anchor.
> 
> Edit: Or that might take away from your goal... are you waiting until a major event to even do the site for more impact?
> 
> - Darin


Hi Darin.  I was thinking along similar lines but currently that's a much greater undertaking than I have time for (three kids and a job that requires me to work almost 12hrs/day).




> Hopefully this materializes soon. I'm ready to promote it. Let's start by picking a good date. 11.11.11 maybe?


That sounds like a good date but there are two major release coming out on same day.  "Immortals" (movie) and "Skyrim" (game).  I'm not sure what kind of impact it may have on the moneybomb.

----------


## freejack

> Why not use it as the theme/promotion for the 8/20 bomb?  It's happening regardless and the theme is relevant at the moment...


I can throw up something in a day but I really wanted to build a pledge system like the one Trevor Lyman had.  It gives a sense of how many people are behind the thing and encourages more people to sign up.  It will take time to build enough momentum.

----------


## freejack

Dammit I just read this article from Politico posted in another thread.  The time to act is now, when the anger and frustration are the greatest.  Gonna aim for the 20th.  It's gonna be a long night.

----------


## PastaRocket848

You could build a pledge counter in a couple minutes.  What is the hosting on?  I'd host it as a rails app free on heroku and have the counter up in no time.  You could farm emails and stuff to a db very easily using a rails app.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Make this the theme of the money bomb on the 20th.

I, for one, am furious. We need to capitalize on this black out and turn it into $ for RP.

----------


## LibertyBelle22

make it a concurrent bomb with ron pauls birthday bomb. People can get behind whatever cause they want. What would be wrong with having multiple different moneybombs on the same day? Might help reach out to many more people!

----------


## PastaRocket848

i think we should use the theme for the upcoming 8/20 bomb then re-purpose the site as an ongoing record of media bias thereafter (presuming that is what you want to use it for).

----------


## Romulus

> Do you think they're going to stop?


Who cares - WE AREN'T!

----------


## Fetou

I would donate under this message. If we could get Ron Paul to talk more about his fundraising when he is in the media I think it could differentiate him from other candidates, especially with the active military donation numbers

----------


## John of Des Moines

> i think we should use the theme for the upcoming 8/20 bomb then re-purpose the site as an ongoing record of media bias thereafter (presuming that is what you want to use it for).


^^^ That ^^^

----------


## Romulus

> make it a concurrent bomb with ron pauls birthday bomb. People can get behind whatever cause they want. What would be wrong with having multiple different moneybombs on the same day? Might help reach out to many more people!


Black This Out / Birthday / whatever cause you like Moneybomb - lets run multiple themes..

----------


## PastaRocket848

if you use more than one theme, the entire point of having a theme evaporates.  i say go for the "black this out" theme exclusively... it makes a point.  ron having a birthday is nice and all, but it doesn't send a message to anyone.

----------


## TexasJake

> the campaign has set a moneybomb date for the 20th, let's focus on making it EPIC


Great idea! I am in full support of this!

----------


## Revolution9

> Hey folks.  I decided to take the advice of some members here and funnel my anger into something more productive.
> 
> I just registered the domain blackthisout.com in preparation for an anti-establishment, anti-media moneybomb.  Although ambitious, my hope is that this money bomb can equal or surpass the one from November '07.
> 
> We need to show the mainstream media that we no longer need them to dictate who we should vote for.  Judging by the numerous comments and various sites, I believe the environment is ripe for this to be a huge success.  There may be hundreds of thousands, if not millions out there who feel the same way we do.  If we can turn their frustrations into real donations, we can make a serious dent unlike anything seen before.  Imagine if we can get a million pledges of $20 each?
> 
> Obviously, the turn out must be huge for this to mean anything.  I have some ideas for how this should work but welcome any thoughts or suggestions.


Good for you! I like the name and concept very much. Got a domain name and are asking for ideas. This is how things get done folks.

Best Regards
Rev9

----------


## Tunink

I'm game.

----------


## Revolution9

> But the blackout is NOW.


Do ya think if ya changed your avatar to John Wayne you might whine less?

Or maybe that is just my associative perception

Rev9

----------


## freejack

> if you use more than one theme, the entire point of having a theme evaporates.  i say go for the "black this out" theme exclusively... it makes a point.  ron having a birthday is nice and all, but it doesn't send a message to anyone.


I can incorporate his birthday into the moneybomb loosely.  The site will say something like "On August 20th, 1935, a man of integrity was born.  He has spent the last 30 years of his life fighting for the rights of every man, woman and child.  The mainstream media has consistently and intentionally blacked out any mention of him.  We will not stand for this any longer and will show the strength of our numbers.  Today, we the people of the United States of America say to the media, "BLACK THIS OUT"."

Then I'll say something underneath about are goal of achieving a million $20 donations.  The site will be entirely black with a large picture or Ron Paul in black and white on the left.  The words "BLACK THIS OUT" will be in large bold letters.  I will put an area where visitors can submit their pledge info and also a live counter that updates upon refresh (was thinking ajax but again, time constraints and I'm not the greatest coder).

How does that sound?

----------


## kill the banks

i think the whole world is counterfeit ... phony money . phony media . phony markets . phony taxes . phony education ~ phony people and politics / a criminal bankster reality

----------


## NY-Dano

> Black This Out / Birthday / whatever cause you like Moneybomb - lets run multiple themes..


Or instead of multiple themes, I see how we can merge the two... I'm thinking birthday cake, candles, torch of liberty, etc.

----------


## LibertyBelle22

> I can incorporate his birthday into the moneybomb loosely.  The site will say something like "On August 20th, 1935, a man of integrity was born.  He has spent the last 30 years of his life fighting for the rights of every man, woman and child.  The mainstream media has consistently and intentionally blacked out any mention of him.  We will not stand for this any longer and will show the strength of our numbers.  Today, we the people of the United States of America say to the media, "BLACK THIS OUT"."
> 
> Then I'll say something underneath about are goal of achieving a million $20 donations.  The site will be entirely black with a large picture or Ron Paul in black and white on the left.  The words "BLACK THIS OUT" will be in large bold letters.  I will put an area where visitors can submit their pledge info and also a live counter that updates upon refresh (was thinking ajax but again, time constraints and I'm not the greatest coder).
> 
> How does that sound?


I like it! Maybe you should push for a larger donation amount though? Say $76?

----------


## freejack

> You could build a pledge counter in a couple minutes.  What is the hosting on?  I'd host it as a rails app free on heroku and have the counter up in no time.  You could farm emails and stuff to a db very easily using a rails app.


Let's try to work something out.  Gots lots of stuff to finish up at work.

----------


## kill the banks

i like it freejack

----------


## PastaRocket848

> I can incorporate his birthday into the moneybomb loosely.  The site will say something like "On August 20th, 1935, a man of integrity was born.  He has spent the last 30 years of his life fighting for the rights of every man, woman and child.  The mainstream media has consistently and intentionally blacked out any mention of him.  We will not stand for this any longer and will show the strength of our numbers.  Today, we the people of the United States of America say to the media, "BLACK THIS OUT"."
> 
> Then I'll say something underneath about are goal of achieving a million $20 donations.  The site will be entirely black with a large picture or Ron Paul in black and white on the left.  The words "BLACK THIS OUT" will be in large bold letters.  I will put an area where visitors can submit their pledge info and also a live counter that updates upon refresh (was thinking ajax but again, time constraints and I'm not the greatest coder).
> 
> How does that sound?


sounds great!  are you going to farm all the user-submitted data into something useful after the fact?  it'd be great to atleast get name, zip code, email, and a cell phone # if they have one.  that way we can send mass emails and text messages to remind the contributors of future bombs, and to use the zip codes for the GOTV and caucus organizing.

EDIT: if you can do the design i can do the db/rails part.  best thing to do would be to host it on heroku so that it is free... then if the traffic gets crazy you can just add a dyno to pick up the slack.  also adds the ability of making RESTFUL calls to the db later on to provide pledge info and farmed addresses to other services.

do you have git and a heroku account?  i could make the basic framework for you to style in just a couple minutes and you could clone directly to your pc.

----------


## LibertyBelle22

It is essential to get this moving quick like a bunny!

----------


## libertyfanatic

This is a great idea!

----------


## ItsTime

Mega Black Out money bomb? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Monday_%281987%29 

Fight against MSM, wall st and the bankers.

October 19th is on a Wed this year. I think its a good date.

----------


## Romulus

> Or instead of multiple themes, I see how we can merge the two... I'm thinking birthday cake, candles, torch of liberty, etc.


eh, no sense in complicating the message. Just run 2 different themes. They will resonate in their own ways.

----------


## John of Des Moines

Black Monday is the date I'm going with now.

----------


## r3volution

there should have been a $ bomb today , there is alot of pissed off people that need a way to vent over the media blackout .

----------


## ItsTime

> there should have been a $ bomb today , there is alot of pissed off people that need a way to vent over the media blackout .


There is one the 20th and they still will be pissed then.

----------


## PastaRocket848

blackthisout.heroku.com is going up now... pledge counter works.... no styling, validation, or any of that... but it's there and it counts pledges (gotta love rails lol).

if you want to do the styling and all that i can add you as a contributor... then you can clone the repo, style as you wish... and just let me know what kind of functionality you need i will do all the coding,.

----------


## TexasJake

I think giving this theme a tie right to the official campaign date is great timing and will see the most promotion.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...33090810061090

We only have around 3,000 invited! We MUST push this hard!

----------


## Jandrsn21

I also I had an idea, not do away with moneybombs, but give more consistent financing to his campaign. 100k people each donating 200 per month is 240 million dollars a year! I've got 200 dollars a month in extra income! I know a few people who do as well. If Ron is to win he will need TONS of cash. If you don't have 200 dollars a month, can you think of things that are junk purchases to get rid of to help Ron Paul. IE brewing coffee instead of buying starbucks, canceling some expensive extra cable packages, buying more in bulk, etc. There are tons of ways to free up 200$ and like I said if we can get 100k STRONG, we could give him so much money he wouldn't know how to spend it! Not trying to hijack your thread here, I like your idea as well, I just figure more ideas the merrier!

----------


## freejack

> I also I had an idea, not do away with moneybombs, but give more consistent financing to his campaign. 100k people each donating 200 per month is 240 million dollars a year! I've got 200 dollars a month in extra income! I know a few people who do as well. If Ron is to win he will need TONS of cash. If you don't have 200 dollars a month, can you think of things that are junk purchases to get rid of to help Ron Paul. IE brewing coffee instead of buying starbucks, canceling some expensive extra cable packages, buying more in bulk, etc. There are tons of ways to free up 200$ and like I said if we can get 100k STRONG, we could give him so much money he wouldn't know how to spend it! Not trying to hijack your thread here, I like your idea as well, I just figure more ideas the merrier!


I agree with your idea of a steadier source of donations but $200/mo is quite a lot for most people.  $20 on the other hand is just throw away money.  I seriously think we can get a million people to donate $20 if the word gets out.

----------


## Jandrsn21

> I agree with your idea of a steadier source of donations but $200/mo is quite a lot for most people.  $20 on the other hand is just throw away money.  I seriously think we can get a million people to donate $20 if the word gets out.


200/mo is for some, if they really weighed their priorities and dropped some of the frivolous junk and really made some sacrifices for this campaign then 200/mo is not hard to squeeze out of your budget. If you are literally living paycheck to paycheck and have no disposable income, then twenty is a sacrifice. The max donations is 2500$ and most people don't have that lying around, but I and many others are gainfully employed and can manage 200 per month. However we need to rearrange the numbers, the point will still be the same, if you are financially capable and can budget in your max donation over the next year, then now is the time! All ranges of finances, all ranges of numbers, is the same, I just want to see some diehards that can afford it, to start to think about maxing out!

----------


## PastaRocket848

well, whatever we're going to do, we need to decide and get on it.  if this is going to be for the 20th it has to be up tonight.  it it's going until oct. 19th then we have a while to plan.

----------


## freejack

> well, whatever we're going to do, we need to decide and get on it.  if this is going to be for the 20th it has to be up tonight.  it it's going until oct. 19th then we have a while to plan.


I really don't think we should wait.  By October the emotions will have fizzled.  We have to hit this hard and fast.  I should be home around 7PM EST and can work till 2AM.  I'm not young anymore and find it hard to keep my eyes open past that.  I'm also ready to take tomorrow off if we can't get something substantial up and running tonight.

----------


## kill the banks

agreed and thx

----------


## PastaRocket848

go to heroku and set up an account... also github. 

then i can add you as a contributor... you can clone the existing repo.... style as you see fit and commit the changes.  if you need anything that requires coding i can help you out.  you wont have to set up a rails environment since all you'll be doing is editing the .html.erb commiting.  if you DO need a rails enviro set up you can either google it or i'll help you set it up.  it's simple on linux/mac.

----------


## botounami

I'm ready to move on this, but it has to be up asap, and we have to spread it around faster than we've ever moved before.

Will need YouTube videos.

----------


## PastaRocket848

just need someone to style the pages... point the domain.... and bang!  you got a pledge drive lol.

----------


## Darin

This URL would also go great for a viral campaign. a completely black page (in flash)... where the mouse is the only source of light and you can use it to uncover things... like an ominous date countdown.

Or something like limbo. 

- Darin

----------


## Revolution9

> Thanks for the support guys.  Trying to think of a date.  November 5th is definitely out since there will probably be twenty other money bombs going on at the same time.


Around Thanksgiving weekend. Then families could donate with whoever is an RP supporter pushing the others to donate as well.

Rev9

----------


## PastaRocket848

is there a nov 5th bomb scheduled already?

----------


## Revolution9

> I agree with your idea of a steadier source of donations but $200/mo is quite a lot for most people.  $20 on the other hand is just throw away money.  I seriously think we can get a million people to donate $20 if the word gets out.


Have both. Use automated charges if they agree to the once a month till done concept.. Long hauler versus drag racer.

Rev9

----------


## dusman

I'll try and get out a design concept tonight, for some options.

----------


## mstrmac1

Don't wait.. I'm all in on the 20th!! Super pissed off!!!!

----------


## johnald

Does anyone know if you can use Western Union to donate cash?

----------


## PastaRocket848

you can do recurring billing fairly easily... i think heroku offers it natively (they have an extension for it) but i'm not sure what it uses as a merchant.  either way it's simple with paypal.  the hard part is the legality of transferring the $$$ to the campaign.  does anyone know if the official campaign website has a public api for donations?

----------


## hueylong

How about 11-11-11?

----------


## roversaurus

I'd go with November 5th.
The 20th is too soon to get anything set up. It's too soon to get a record. November 5th will probably be close to a record anyway and if it is, the media will have to report it ... along with the name. What we really want is the media reporting the NAME of the money bomb. They kind of have to explain the name after they report the name.

----------


## invisible

> Do ya think if ya changed your avatar to John Wayne you might whine less?
> 
> Or maybe that is just my associative perception
> 
> Rev9


john wayne was a nazi

----------


## Darin

> They kind of have to explain the name after they report the name.


Yeah... but they don't have to explain it right. Black this out... obviously a white supremacist fund raiser!

- Darin

----------


## AgentOrange

> I can incorporate his birthday into the moneybomb loosely.  The site will say something like "On August 20th, 1935, a man of integrity was born.


Focusing on his birthday is a BAD idea...I've heard too many people say "he's too old to be president." It will NOT help our cause at all to draw attention to Ron Paul turning another year older.

----------


## ItsTime

> well, whatever we're going to do, we need to decide and get on it.  if this is going to be for the 20th it has to be up tonight.  it it's going until oct. 19th then we have a while to plan.


The 20th one is already planned for Rons birthday. The media black out should be on Oct 19th and make it HUGE.

----------


## freejack

hey pastarocket.  just got home.  PM me your IM user of choice and we'll chat.

----------


## freejack

> Focusing on his birthday is a BAD idea...I've heard too many people say "he's too old to be president." It will NOT help our cause at all to draw attention to Ron Paul turning another year older.


You're right.  Won't use the birthday.

----------


## PastaRocket848

I agree that October 19th is probably the best idea for a date.  It's not like the media blackout is going to go away between now and then.  I just got Home so I'll get on the computer here in a minute and whip something together for views.  I'm no good with graphics, though.

----------


## freejack

I've pointed www.blackthisout.com to the heroku proxy.  Any idea how to point to your setup at blackthisout.heroku.com?

----------


## mr_x

this is the kind of moneybomb people can really get behind... the nov 5 and dec. 16 moneybombs had to deal with fighting the man and the power structure. we really haven't had that this go-around... i'm sorry but i don't know _anyone_ that gets emotional enough to care about gold and silver.

a blackout bomb is all about giving the finger directly to the media. this needs to be held far enough away so that word of it can go viral (but not far enough away that it won't make a difference in the race). 

we also need someone of extreme skillz to make the most emotional viral video ever. we need to narrow it down to one single video to spread to everyone (view counts spread out over several videos certainly wouldn't help). the video has to be relatively short (~3 mins tops), and have music and video with enough emotion to really piss people off so that they care enough to donate (or at least hate the media enough to donate), and it also must in the shortest but smoothest way possible highlight or have paul talking about the things he's fighting for (no wars, sound money, liberty), while highlighting that he's a top-tier candidate, in the context of a media blackout. i find it particularly disturbing that the media displays seething hatred for the only guy that predicted everything that happend and the only guy who can possibly change the course of the country (and how the hell is this happening on all media outlets across the board? did they send out a memo or something?).

anyway, put simply, we need a strong date and the most convincing, and refined as all hell, emotional video ever made.

----------


## ItsTime

> I agree that October 19th is probably the best idea for a date.  It's not like the media blackout is going to go away between now and then.  I just got Home so I'll get on the computer here in a minute and whip something together for views.  I'm no good with graphics, though.


Agreed, we need a lot of time and make this an MSM vs Ron Paul thing. People can get behind this and make it huge.

I highly suggest you do not do it the 20th. There already is a birthday moneybomb going on. Make it separate and make it huge.

----------


## amyre

Do it soon while people are still pissed off.  I LOVE the idea.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

I agree.  Let's focus on making this 11/19/11.  Make it a day for the history books.  We need to push it hard and fast.  Need to have exceptional videos.  We need to repeat what we did with the November 5th money bomb.  That was a raw emotional wave of energy.  

What better way to relive that feeling that a big FU to the big media?  $10 million + would be awe inspiring.

----------


## ItsTime

> Do it soon while people are still pissed off.  I LOVE the idea.


If it is anything like last time, people will be pissed off up to and through the primaries.

----------


## roversaurus

Yes, a big Dr Paul vs the media money bomb. Clear a date so it doesn't conflict with anything else. It has to be far enough in the future to get prepared and close enough to make a difference. No sooner than the end of September but no later than early November. We've got to give him time to spend the money.

Are there any debates coming up? It would be good to schedule it right before some "hook" that the media will already be focusing on the candidates for. It shouldn't just be out of the blue.

----------


## Cap

> this is the kind of moneybomb people can really get behind... the nov 5 and dec. 16 moneybombs had to deal with fighting the man and the power structure. we really haven't had that this go-around... i'm sorry but i don't know _anyone_ that gets emotional enough to care about gold and silver.
> 
> a blackout bomb is all about giving the finger directly to the media. this needs to be held far enough away so that word of it can go viral (but not far enough away that it won't make a difference in the race). 
> 
> we also need someone of extreme skillz to make the most emotional viral video ever. we need to narrow it down to one single video to spread to everyone (view counts spread out over several videos certainly wouldn't help). the video has to be relatively short (~3 mins tops), and have music and video with enough emotion to really piss people off so that they care enough to donate (or at least hate the media enough to donate), and it also must in the shortest but smoothest way possible highlight or have paul talking about the things he's fighting for (no wars, sound money, liberty), while highlighting that he's a top-tier candidate, in the context of a media blackout. i find it particularly disturbing that the media displays seething hatred for the only guy that predicted everything that happend and the only guy who can possibly change the course of the country (and how the hell is this happening on all media outlets across the board? did they send out a memo or something?).
> 
> anyway, put simply, we need a strong date and the most convincing, and refined as all hell, emotional video ever made.


Good post.

----------


## PastaRocket848

we need to find the guy that made the high tide video.

----------


## ItsTime

> Yes, a big Dr Paul vs the media money bomb. Clear a date so it doesn't conflict with anything else. It has to be far enough in the future to get prepared and close enough to make a difference. No sooner than the end of September but no later than early November. We've got to give him time to spend the money.
> 
> Are there any debates coming up? It would be good to schedule it right before some "hook" that the media will already be focusing on the candidates for. It shouldn't just be out of the blue.


That is why I think the anniversary of black monday is good. Oct 19th (a Wednesday). It is right after the bi weekly pay days and in the middle of the week.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> But the blackout is NOW.


So fight it.  Doesn't mean a moneybomb right now would be economically feasible.  I suggest November 11.

----------


## ItsTime

> So fight it.  Doesn't mean a moneybomb right now would be economically feasible.  I suggest November 11.


Too late in the game, he needs the money before that. Nov 5th and tea party were nice, but it was too late. IMO and lots of others as well.

Im still saying Oct 19th.

----------


## truthdivides

> Too late in the game, he needs the money before that. Nov 5th and tea party were nice, but it was too late. IMO and lots of others as well.
> 
> Im still saying Oct 19th.


I agree.

----------


## Tinnuhana

The Northeast Blackout was Nov 9, 1965.

----------


## svobody

Needs to be as soon as possible. Black This Out! is an awesome theme. Maybe somebody could design some awesome Ron Paul "black out" tshirts as well. The White Sox do this at some of their games - the entire crowd wears black Sox t-shirts and it has an awesome effect. A Ron Paul Black Out shirt would be really cool, and a great conversation starter.

----------


## Tinnuhana

How about a black letters on black shirt but with reflective or glow in dark elements that show up "Ron Paul" when the lights are off?

----------


## PastaRocket848

anyone with graphics skills.... help wanted.  pm me.

----------


## freejack

fyi, the domain is up.  pastarocket is throwing up code like fireworks.  let's make this something ron will be proud of.

and yes, we will need some serious design skills.

----------


## JTforRP

Exciting!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Discussing the planning of money bombs is well and good, but on the 20th, we have the next one! Please, let's work together to promote this thing!
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=233090810061090

----------


## PastaRocket848

oh I'm definitely donating on the 20th... just looking ahead is all.

also we need a video.  a real good one.  topically relevant.  any ideas?

----------


## pauliticalfan

I'm down for August 20th.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> oh I'm definitely donating on the 20th... just looking ahead is all.
> 
> also we need a video.  a real good one.  topically relevant.  any ideas?


I have a pretty good idea for a video. Will try to get it done, but no guarantees.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> oh I'm definitely donating on the 20th... just looking ahead is all.
> 
> also we need a video.  a real good one.  topically relevant.  any ideas?


How about one about Nixon taking us off the Gold standard?

----------


## XTreat

I am in for the 20th and already excited about blackthisout. excellent idea.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Can someone please post the picture of Scary Perry during the prayer service that looks frightening?

Also, images of Paul's second place finish being ignored (newspaper headlines, etc.) especially a screenshot of that Politico one would be appreciated.

----------


## ds21089

> Can someone please post the picture of Scary Perry during the prayer service that looks frightening?
> 
> Also, images of Paul's second place finish being ignored (newspaper headlines, etc.) especially a screenshot of that Politico one would be appreciated.

----------


## freejack

Don't forget to use that picture from fox news this morning where it showed the three front runners: bachmann, perry and romney.

----------


## Morerockin

> 


Do you all really want to wait 45-50 days before launching the Black this Out moneybomb?? I think that is a bad idea.  THE TIME IS NOW!!! We're pissed off NOW!  WE need to do something about this like yesterday!  

If anything, this moneybomb should go to Revolution PAC so they can place commercial television ads on Fox, MSNBC, CNN, ETC, with the theme of how RP is getting the shaft!!  

WE need to do something creative, and I like the idea of this money bomb, but not if it's going to give the American public 50 days to let it sink in that the top tear (pun intended, it's sad that they're being elevated by the media) candidates!

NOW NOW NOW!!!  Money bomb no later than 1 week!!! 

RAWR!!! I'm mad as hell and I . . . am going to bed!

----------


## justatrey

I *love* this idea. There is nothing wrong with anger, and this is a perfect way to make something positive out of it. I also agree with doing it sooner rather than later -personally right now I'm furious and ready to donate more than usual.

----------


## hard@work

Yeah but we need time to market it and spread the message. Maybe the time isn't right now, but soon ... ? I don't know but I agree getting people who are upset fired up for this is critical ... absolutely *now*.

----------


## Epic

STRIKE WHILE THE IRON IS HOT

August 20th Moneybomb

----------


## Morerockin

> I *love* this idea. There is nothing wrong with anger, and this is a perfect way to make something positive out of it. I also agree with doing it sooner rather than later -personally right now I'm furious and ready to donate more than usual.


i agree with this guy

----------


## TexasJake

How is the site coming along?

----------


## Original_Intent

> oh I'm definitely donating on the 20th... just looking ahead is all.
> 
> also we need a video.  a real good one.  topically relevant.  any ideas?


If we could get Aravoth to put something together for Youtube - his are awesome and I would promote the heck out of anything he put together.

I agree that it needs to be soon, but we also need time to promote it, get some gut wrenching video put together....maybe we could tie something in like "when the media decided to dismiss Ron Paul as a serious candidate, they started the clock ticking on their own lack of relevance...so, on the one month anniversary of the Ames straw poll announcement, we will be sending a message to the media that they will be unable to ignore....BlackThisOut.com" - that way it both feeds into the immediate anger and frustration, it is not too far away, AND by doing it on the anniversary of the beginning of the blackout...it will keep people focussed on why we are doing it and keep the emotion alive..

edit: or really whatever date is decided, if somehow it can be tied in to the Ames Straw poll result announcement - I think that would really be helpful.

----------


## PastaRocket848

well everything works now.  all we need is a nice video and some graphics... preferably simple and professional looking.  if anyone can help it's much appreciated.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> STRIKE WHILE THE IRON IS HOT
> 
> August 20th Moneybomb


Agreed. We need to do this fast. Paul supporters are still pissed off about this. Don't wait until they can calm down -- this is the time people will open their wallets to support Ron and trash the filthy media.

----------


## freejack

Anyone know where I can get a high res version of that Ron Paul picture up top used by the forums?

----------


## pauliticalfan

> 


thanks! +rep

----------


## eleganz

Haha..Imagine the MSM announcing this news ....!!

----------


## mstrmac1

so... is the date set? Oct 19th?

----------


## freejack

Here's my first mockup.  Please provide feedback.

----------


## truthdivides

I frickin love it. Black This Out has so much attitude behind it!

----------


## mstrmac1

> Here's my first mockup.  Please provide feedback.


I love BLOW BACK!!!

----------


## TexasJake

I think it looks great!

----------


## PastaRocket848

That's pretty awesome

----------


## justatrey

Nice work. I think there are much better pics of Paul but maybe I'm nitpicking.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Amazing

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Awesome mockup. "BLACK THIS OUT" is badass, it expresses our rage quite efficiently.

----------


## kill the banks

> Anyone know where I can get a high res version of that Ron Paul picture up top used by the forums?


did anyone answer this ?

----------


## Fetou

Black this out is great. Set a day and start promoting. We can probably take it to anti-media groups or an anti-MSM forum if one exists and see if they are interested in donating under the cause of escaping media bias.

----------


## freejack

> did anyone answer this ?


not yet.  i was hoping to get a good profile pic of him.  the one above is perfect.

----------


## freejack

just watched the jon stewart clip.  now i'm as fired up as ever.  october is looking really far out there.  it should be no more than two or three weeks from now.  stewart just gave us a booster shot.

----------


## FA.Hayek

great idea, we need to spread this like wildfire, for Dr. Paul!!!

----------


## mstrmac1

This has to be big!

----------


## Jodi's mom

This should keep you kids fired up!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> just watched the jon stewart clip.  now i'm as fired up as ever.  october is looking really far out there.  it should be no more than two or three weeks from now.  stewart just gave us a booster shot.


Agreed (again). People are pissed about this now --via straw poll coverage -- and the media's shortcomings are more obvious than ever. Why wait for the flame to die down and give the media a chance to recoup?

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

After watching the Jon Stewart clip, I AM PUMPED!

I think this needs to be the grassroots focus for the next month and ONLY this.  This is it.  This is the wildfire!  The spark has been set in many various locations.  It is now time for those small fires to form a great wildfire that the country can not ignore!

LETS DO THIS!

We need to do this and give atleast 4 weeks!  Do this right.  Do not rush it!  This has to be huge and we have to push it hard!  Have to beat November 5th... double it.

----------


## iamjackscolon

I like 11/11/11. Armistice day is my favorite holiday. 

'I will come to a time in my backwards trip when November eleventh, accidentally my birthday, was a sacred day called Armistice Day. When I was a boy, and when Dwayne Hoover was a boy, all the people of all the nations which had fought in the First World War were silent during the eleventh minute of the eleventh hour of Armistice Day, which was the eleventh day of the eleventh month.
It was during that minute in nineteen hundred and eighteen, that millions upon millions of human beings stopped butchering one another. I have talked to old men who were on battlefields during that minute. They have told me in one way or another that the sudden silence was the Voice of God. So we still have among us some men who can remember when God spoke clearly to mankind.'

--vonnegut

----------


## Oddone

Get this money bomb energy over to the Ron Paul Birthday Money Bomb for Aug. 20-21. Get that one out of the way first then focus all our energy on getting the Black This Out money bomb going. It's Offical now and Ron and the campaign need our support!

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/fbapps/820signup.html

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...needs-our-help!

----------


## Agorism



----------


## Jodi's mom

Forgot to tell you guys how proud I am of you!

----------


## White Bear Lake

Hell we can do 11/11 after 8/20 and 10/19.

I like 11/11/11.  Anniversary of the end of WWI.  Let us never lose as many lives as we lost during that war due to a failed Wilsonian foreign policy.

----------


## freejack

This is pretty much how it's going to look at launch unless someone speaks up.  I don't think we should wait more than a month.  The moneybomb can only succeed by feeding of the anger of the supporters, especially the non-hardcore supporters that don't frequent these forums.  People have short memories and this slight by the media will be long forgotten.

----------


## freejack

I'm going to bed now.  The last item we need is the text for the confirmation email that is sent out to those who have pledged.  If anyone has time to spare, please write it up and send it to me or pastarocket848.  Thanks!

----------


## Diashi

You should totally do some of that black-ink stuff. People identify with that as censorship, lies and secrecy.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Make it middle of September ( not the 11th for obvious reasons )  I think 1 month is enough to promote it!

----------


## AlienLanes82

I love the black and white but maybe you can add a little bit of cheesy red white and blue so that it doesn't scare the folks too much. ("Ron Paul supporters are a gothic cult who don't even believe in the RED WHITE & BLUE!")

----------


## freejack

> I love the black and white but maybe you can add a little bit of cheesy red white and blue so that it doesn't scare the folks too much. ("Ron Paul supporters are a gothic cult who don't even believe in the RED WHITE & BLUE!")


If you look closely, even though I removed the color from the campaign logo, I left the red white and blue stripes in the 'A'.  I'm trying to keep any touch of color on this site minimal.  After all, this is a blackout 

It'll be more obvious in the final version.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

I love this idea, Ill put up 30!

----------


## Agorism

IDK even know what the other one is. 

The blackout is right now so why not that one first.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Well, do you think we can muster up $10 million in a week?  The goal is something huge that can't be ignored.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

can we use this image instead?

----------


## Oddone

The "other one"  'Ron Paul Birthday Money Bomb' is an offical money bomb hosted by the campaign. Please support it Aug20-21 and then do a build up for this one.

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/fbapps/820signup.html

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...97265100335690

----------


## freejack

That's a great picture but you got that in a higher res?  Atleast 1024x768.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> That's a great picture but you got that in a higher res?  Atleast 1024x768.


pulled it out of the R O N P A U L!!!! thread. I have no idea where the original is. But it doesn't have to be the exact same. All we need to do is find the same picture of Ron.

----------


## Diashi

I'm not sure how to call it. I understand the need to make it huge, which requires some time advertising, but the blackout is now, and we're responding with a bomb this Saturday. We also have one on September 19th that should be huge. By the time October comes around, the theme will be lost if we regain our media exposure or something else changes. We gotta be careful to bomb when it counts and not too often.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

What is the September 19th one?  I say we just change that theme to be this black out one.  Gives us 4 weeks of promotion!  Media isnt all the sudden gonna give us attention lol.

----------


## sailingaway

> The "other one"  'Ron Paul Birthday Money Bomb' is an offical money bomb hosted by the campaign. Please support it Aug20-21 and then do a build up for this one.
> 
> http://www.ronpaul2012.com/fbapps/820signup.html
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...97265100335690


We could have the 'Black this out' one on his birthday, and just change the theme from 'Spirit of 76' to 'Black this out'.  But the BTO theme implies it will be big. On the other hand we can't NOT give on his birthday, which is an announced moneybomb or the media will say we've lost interest.  And if BTO comes too soon after, it won't be as big.  And we still will have to do an end of quarter push to top it off for end of quarter.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Black This Out...


or

Black Out THIS!

----------


## sailingaway

> What is the September 19th one?  I say we just change that theme to be this black out one.  Gives us 4 weeks of promotion!  Media isnt all the sudden gonna give us attention lol.


September 17 through the end of the month is the Campaign one, starting on Constitution day.  That is why I was irked Rev Pac chose to have its own for maxed out donors on the 19th, it will confuse a lot of people.

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm not sure how to call it. I understand the need to make it huge, which requires some time advertising, but the blackout is now, and we're responding with a bomb this Saturday. We also have one on September 19th that should be huge. By the time October comes around, the theme will be lost if we regain our media exposure or something else changes. We gotta be careful to bomb when it counts and not too often.


This.

----------


## sailingaway

> can we use this image instead?


I think he looks beat up in that picture. I know it is evocative and I think it is a really cool picture but I'm not sure the emotion it evokes is the best one.  I'd rather use a more energetic looking photo.  Like the way he looked on Matthews ' show the day he announced, or something.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> I think he looks beat up in that picture. I know it is evocative and I think it is a really cool picture but I'm not sure the emotion it evokes is the best one.  I'd rather use a more energetic looking photo.  Like the way he looked on Matthews ' show the day he announced, or something.


That beat up look is kinda what we feel though, right? I think he looks more resolved than anything.

----------


## mport1

Haven't read whole thread, but this is a great idea for a money bomb.

----------


## king_nothing_

> We could have the 'Black this out' one on his birthday, and just change the theme from 'Spirit of 76' to 'Black this out'.  But the BTO theme implies it will be big. On the other hand we can't NOT give on his birthday, which is an announced moneybomb or the media will say we've lost interest.  And if BTO comes too soon after, it won't be as big.  And we still will have to do an end of quarter push to top it off for end of quarter.


I like this idea.

----------


## qwerty

> here's my first mockup.  Please provide feedback.


love it!

----------


## qwerty

We need one AWESOME youtube video and then everybody must upload the video with their own accounts! EVERYBODY!

----------


## freejack

> We could have the 'Black this out' one on his birthday, and just change the theme from 'Spirit of 76' to 'Black this out'.  But the BTO theme implies it will be big. On the other hand we can't NOT give on his birthday, which is an announced moneybomb or the media will say we've lost interest.  And if BTO comes too soon after, it won't be as big.  And we still will have to do an end of quarter push to top it off for end of quarter.


I totally agree with you but the fact is, someone put in considerable effort into organizing the spirit of 76 money bomb.  If someone can discuss this with whoever organized it and see what they think, maybe we can work something out.  Five days isn't a lot but we're working with A LOT of momentum right now.  

The other problem is, the spirit money bomb is now official.  Makes it more difficult to reconcile.  I also do not think the BTO money bomb should be associated with the official campaign.  It is a direct affront to the establishment, not something Ron Paul would would necessarily want.  In a way, we're on our own for this one.  It may be tougher to get traction initially without their support so we'll have to work really hard to get the word out.  Thoughts?

----------


## RonPaulFever

Not a fan of this idea.  Without emphasis on the word "this", "Black this out" is oddly phrased and may not make sense to some people.  "Blackout bomb" or something like that would be a huge improvement.  Also, we should be prioritizing the August 20th campaign-sanctioned moneybomb and promoting it as much as possible before August 20th.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Not a fan of this idea.  Without emphasis on the word "this", "Black this out" is oddly phrased and may not make sense to some people.  "Blackout bomb" or something like that would be a huge improvement.  Also, we should be prioritizing the August 20th campaign-sanctioned moneybomb and promoting it as much as possible before August 20th.


suggested this somewhere..

Black Out THIS!

----------


## RonPaulFever

> suggested this somewhere..
> 
> Black Out THIS!


It's still a bit awkward though, isn't it?  "Blackout" is usually written as one word and is a noun.  You don't often hear of someone blacking something out.

----------


## UWDude

Black Tuesday was October 29, 1929, this 29th will be a saturday
Black Monday was Oct 19, 1987, this 19th will be a wednesday

----------


## RonPaulFever

Also, "black" can have a negative connotation.  Whenever something horrible happens, that day is often dubbed "Black ___day".  We should keep it upbeat and positive.

----------


## patriot2008

I don't like the Idea, such a high goal set, or the "Black" idea.  We should just channel our energy into already set moneybombs.  They would love to point as this being a failure, something weird by Crying Angry Crazy Ron Paul Supporters, or whatever.  Some of us plan on Giving a lot to the SuperPac bomb, and the Nov Bomb, you know we can have too many and lessen the effect and burn it out.

It is good you feel the energy though.

----------


## RonPaulFever

> I don't like the Idea, such a high goal set, or the "Black" idea.  We should just channel our energy into already set moneybombs.  They would love to point as this being a failure, something weird by Crying Angry Crazy Ron Paul Supporters, or whatever.  Some of us plan on Giving a lot to the SuperPac bomb, and the Nov Bomb, you know we can have too many and lessen the effect and burn it out.
> 
> It is good you feel the energy though.


Agreed.  I'm not trying to discourage anyone from being creative, but this just doesn't sit well.  It would be better to focus on the message of the campaign instead of acknowledging that "they" have any influence or power over us.  We don't want to get drawn into a pissing contest because as you said, if the money bomb failed it would be used as ammo.

----------


## UWDude

well maybe we can do something different, like have a bunch of people on the streets holding plain black signs like they are protesting or promoting a candidate

----------


## crusader

What about simplifying the message to: "Block this" and having the theme image being a fist of resistance.

----------


## Paul4Prez

Great idea for a theme, but *it should be scheduled for the third quarter, so the media has to include it when reporting everyone's fundraising totals.*

8/20 is too soon to get organized.

*9/17 would be perfect* -- let the campaign call it the Constitution Day money bomb, and we can call it by various names:  Black This Out, Constitution Day, Media Revenge, etc.  Create all the websites everyone wants, and see which one gets the most pledges.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

We've got the Politico article NOW ... we've got the Jon Stewart coverage NOW ... has RP ever had blackout coverage like that?? Hell, even the local Dallas station was talking about the RP blackout.

I say we make August 20 the blackout bomb, I know we have next to no time to promote it, but it could easily get hyped up quick. By late September, the hype will be dead, the issue will seem *repetitive and dull*, and we'll seem like the same old incessant, babbling morons that everybody already pegs us as.

People are on an anti-media high *NOW*. People will listen NOW, not in late September.

----------


## Hospitaller

> Great idea for a theme, but *it should be scheduled for the third quarter, so the media has to include it when reporting everyone's fundraising totals.*
> 
> 8/20 is too soon to get organized.
> 
> *9/17 would be perfect* -- let the campaign call it the Constitution Day money bomb, and we can call it by various names:  Black This Out, Constitution Day, Media Revenge, etc.  Create all the websites everyone wants, and see which one gets the most pledges.


This man he knows

----------


## american.swan

I don't like the name.  "Ignore This" sounds better OR be more specific.

----------


## justatrey

> Great idea for a theme, but *it should be scheduled for the third quarter, so the media has to include it when reporting everyone's fundraising totals.*
> 
> 8/20 is too soon to get organized.
> 
> *9/17 would be perfect* -- let the campaign call it the Constitution Day money bomb, and we can call it by various names:  Black This Out, Constitution Day, Media Revenge, etc.  Create all the websites everyone wants, and see which one gets the most pledges.


+1 - This makes perfect sense to me. Too many money bombs = failed money bombs. Combined money bombs = big money bombs. 9/17 FTW

----------


## KEEF

> make it a concurrent bomb with ron pauls birthday bomb. People can get behind whatever cause they want. What would be wrong with having multiple different moneybombs on the same day? Might help reach out to many more people!


Only if we donated to each of the sites though.  The MSM will only be showing screen shots of the ticker.

----------


## AmberH

I think the blackout idea should be used to promote the super bomb. If the bomb is supposed to send a message to the media then it needs to be huge and I think the super bomb will be.

----------


## JoelYrick

I really love this idea.  I hope that you do it soon.  A good idea like this can take off very quickly... I've found myself excited in talking about it already, whereas the other bombs I feel more like I duty to talk about it.  I know I can convince my friends to give to this bomb... it has been much more difficult lately.  It doesn't have to be the most epic bomb, but I think we do need to see that we've still got that fire.

Oh, and I just can't wait to see the reporting about it.  We all feel really scammed by the media right now and we have to turn it into something positive- that still reflects what we are thinking.  

I really like the design of the site as well... don't forget to put up the necessary "Not paid for by the Ron Paul... blah blah blah."

----------


## Revolution9

> Agreed.  I'm not trying to discourage anyone from being creative, but this just doesn't sit well.  It would be better to focus on the message of the campaign instead of acknowledging that "they" have any influence or power over us.  We don't want to get drawn into a pissing contest because as you said, if the money bomb failed it would be used as ammo.


Then go do what you want and leave this fellow to do his excellent idea. What is with this taking someones legs out from under them routine here???

Rev9

----------


## PastaRocket848

so do we have a date?  im putting the rest of the site together and will need to have a definite answer asap.  everything else is pretty much ready to go.

----------


## freejack

I've been thinking about it all night.  The bomb should be on the 8/20 same as the official bomb.  Here's my line of reasoning:

-emotions are high NOW.  this money bomb is fueled by anger.
-too many money bombs happening for the next two months.  people will forget about this one if it drags on.
-so what if there's an official money bomb on sunday?  in the end, it's all about how much we raise for Ron.

If this is going to succeed, we need EVERYONE's help posting links to the site wherever they can.  Forums, articles discussions, blogs, twitter (especially this), facebook, whatever.  You know the drill.  Let's give Ron a birthday present he won't forget!

----------


## freejack

Anyone familiar with fair use laws?  Can we put the Daily Show clip on the site without getting hit with a cease and desist?

----------


## PastaRocket848

im down for whatever day we decide on... i just need to know so i can get the site finished.  i do think we should reserve some amount of time for a build up, shile taking into consideration other conflicting efforts, logistics (pay days bascially), etc.

----------


## trey4sports

The offficial campaign has said they next moneybomb is August 20th per Faceboook. Pledge here - https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=197265100335690

----------


## freejack

> The offficial campaign has said they next moneybomb is August 20th per Faceboook. Pledge here - https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=197265100335690


Sorry I got my dates mixed up.  I meant the 20th for the BTO bomb also.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> I've been thinking about it all night.  The bomb should be on the 21st, the coming Sunday.  Here's my line of reasoning:
> 
> -emotions are high NOW.  this money bomb is fueled by anger.
> -too many money bombs happening for the next two months.  people will forget about this one if it drags on.
> -so what if there's an official money bomb on sunday?  in the end, it's all about how much we raise for Ron.
> 
> If this is going to succeed, we need EVERYONE's help posting links to the site wherever they can.  Forums, articles discussions, blogs, twitter (especially this), facebook, whatever.  You know the drill.  Let's give Ron a birthday present he won't forget!


That's what I said. Are we seriously going to let this state of anger go to waste? Even without a month of promotion I think we'd raise way more cash now than if we waited for the media-themed bomb.

----------


## PastaRocket848

Well whatever it is it just needs to be decided upon.  As it stand now we have 4 says to promote if it's the 20th.

----------


## freejack

> Well whatever it is it just needs to be decided upon.  As it stand now we have 4 says to promote if it's the 20th.


Hey pr, just want to make sure you got my emails.

----------


## PastaRocket848

Sorry haven't checked since I've been in my office.  Will do so now.  I got the graphics you sent.

----------


## Ekrub

Shameless bump. Anger is high right now. Call the money bomb whatever you want. I like the black this out theme personally. But let's be sure to send a message on the 20th, regardless of what it's called

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Then go do what you want and leave this fellow to do his excellent idea. What is with this taking someones legs out from under them routine here???
> 
> Rev9


Sorry, but not all ideas are good ones.  This isn't a public school where everybody is a winner....it's a presidential campaign.

----------


## freejack

> Sorry, but not all ideas are good ones.  This isn't a public school where everybody is a winner....it's a presidential campaign.


True enough.  We're about the launch the site soon.  Let's see what happens.  We'll need lots of support.  The high up vote count on the reddit post is encouraging.  People are seriously pissed off.

----------


## RonPaulFever

> True enough.  We're about the launch the site soon.  Let's see what happens.  We'll need lots of support.  The high up vote count on the reddit post is encouraging.  People are seriously pissed off.


God bless.  I just hope you're prepared to take responsibility for the fallout if it fails.  Are you?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

bump

----------


## justatrey

Lets not let 5 minute segments from Jon Stewart and Cafferty appease us. No doubt that these segments are enormously positive for us, but as a whole the media continues to slap us in the face repeatedly. 

This is more or less exactly what we saw in 07 - 08: Hours and hours of coverage for the media's chosen candidates, with one or two short Paul segments thrown in. Don't let them fool you into thinking this is fair. 

Anger can be a good thing...

----------


## freejack

hey folks.  just an update.  the site is ready to go.  we were trying to find a cheap smtp service in case the email volume goes crazy but we're just going to launch using gmail for now.  will create a new thread with a poll to finalize the date.  i know i had said it was going to be saturday but that was when we thought the site would be ready yesterday.  also didn't want this money bomb to get diluted by the official campaign one.

----------


## rich34

We have to bomb away this Saturday and lets just hope our friends in the alternative media/health (Alex Jones, Rense, Noory, Mercola) crowd will put the word out for us.  Ron's putting out the commercials which is what we wanted so lets help raise the money.

----------


## Revolution9

> God bless.  I just hope you're prepared to take responsibility for the fallout if it fails.  Are you?


Are YOU going to take responsibility for the FUD above?? Why the fearmongering and projection of failure gambit? Because you cannot control him perhaps...

Rev9

----------


## PastaRocket848

Ok you lost me on the last one.  We stil need a killer video on the topic of anyone knows of one.

----------


## patriot2008

> Great idea for a theme, but *it should be scheduled for the third quarter, so the media has to include it when reporting everyone's fundraising totals.*
> 
> 8/20 is too soon to get organized.
> 
> *9/17 would be perfect* -- let the campaign call it the Constitution Day money bomb, and we can call it by various names:  Black This Out, Constitution Day, Media Revenge, etc.  Create all the websites everyone wants, and see which one gets the most pledges.




This sounds a little better and safer!  A quickly launched one with an angry theme and a high goal could be giving the media more ammo.

----------


## dusman

I didn't get a chance as soon as I was hoping to be able to make a design for this moneybomb. Nonetheless, I found a few hours to spare and put something together. 

What do you guys think?

http://www.creativesagest.com/black-this-out-layout.jpg



If you go to the link directly, you can see it better.

----------


## PastaRocket848

i like that a lot!  needs to be smaller to get a good idea though.  I'm only 1280x800 lol.

----------


## freejack

I like several areas of your design.  We're going to incorporate parts of it.  Do you have the PSD for this?  PM me for me email.  Thanks!  Btw, there's a newer thread for the money bomb now here:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-site-is-LIVE!

Please post your response here if you have any.

----------

